# Pigeon River Float



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

A friend and myself are planning a fishing trip to the NE area and staying at my cabin in Atlanta. I have experience fishing the Burt and Mullet lake tributaries with more experience on the Sturgeon. I was interested if possible, floating the Pigeon river stretch from Pigeon River Rd to 68. I have a 14' flatbottom boat and was planning on not running a motor and utilizing the oars pointing the transom downriver. I am experienced when it comes to operating boats, from pontoons to sailboats to canoes and kayaks and yes, row boats. Our thoughts were to begin first thing in the morning and float fish our way to 68. We would be dropping the truck and trailer at 68, one of us bike back to Pigeon River road and throw the bike in the boat and float down. We were planning this trip for mid April. Of course conditions permitting. I've been from 68 downriver along the banks and that stretch would be a tad hairy as there is some swift bends and sharp gradient. The stretch in question looks to be a bit calmer of an area? Let me know if it's a dumb move, open to constructive criticism. 
Positive feedback welcome. PM if prefer.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I think there is a large privately owned ranch along that stretch of river that you may want to factor in for your planning.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> I think there is a large privately owned ranch along that stretch of river that you may want to factor in for your planning.


So one couldn't legally float a boat in the river through the privately owned ranch? Most every river has private property along its banks.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Swampbuckster said:


> So one couldn't legally float a boat in the river through the privately owned ranch? Most every river has private property along its banks.


Michigan is a riparian state, and you are allowed to float down navigable streams with private property on each side and you can anchor and touch the bottom up to the high water mark, and can even walk on the bank up to the high water mark if the high water mark is exposed. I think PunyTrout is just pointing it out so you're aware there may be a large area where you can't get out on the bank past the high water mark and take a crap or something like that without technically being a trespasser.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Lamarsh said:


> Michigan is a riparian state, and you are allowed to float down navigable streams with private property on each side and you can anchor and touch the bottom up to the high water mark, and can even walk on the bank up to the high water mark if the high water mark is exposed. I think PunyTrout is just pointing it out so you're aware there may be a large area where you can't get out on the bank past the high water mark and take a crap or something like that without technically being a trespasser.


Yes. Aware of the above. Thats why I was questioning it. That is the main reason we'd float the stretch by boat. Stay within it, off the banks. Staying within the high water marl easier said than done on some rivers. Sand bank washout into deep runs make it impossible. Rather be legal than not.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

And my bowel movements are pre programmed upon awakening.....


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Swamp, 
Have you used the flat bottom on a river before (with oars)? It’s doable, but they row like a brick... I’d plan on using it to get from spot to spot to fish. 
Mike


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Swampbuckster said:


> And my bowel movements are pre programmed upon awakening.....


Same, unless I bring a Thermos full of coffee then it can happen at any time lol


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Mike said:


> Swamp,
> Have you used the flat bottom on a river before (with oars)? It’s doable, but they row like a brick... I’d plan on using it to get from spot to spot to fish.
> Mike


Yes. Numerous times. Would basically be means to work our way down the river. Maximizing time with lines in water . Dropping anchor where fit moving on where not. Anyhow plans have changed will be leaving the boat at home and bank hopping other locations.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Swampbuckster said:


> Yes. Numerous times. Would basically be means to work our way down the river. Maximizing time with lines in water . Dropping anchor where fit moving on where not. Anyhow plans have changed will be leaving the boat at home and bank hopping other locations.


If you still wanna hit the Pigeon, it's pretty wadeable most of the way through. There are a few spots that'll make you think twice, but if you have a wading staff you'll be fine. The water is pretty slow moving so it's fairly easy to stomp around.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

tincanary said:


> If you still wanna hit the Pigeon, it's pretty wadeable most of the way through. There are a few spots that'll make you think twice, but if you have a wading staff you'll be fine. The water is pretty slow moving so it's fairly easy to stomp around.


Yes, I have fished the Pigeon before. We are going to hit further up in the system, still Type 4 but better holding waters. The stretch I wanted to float looks fishy, but fishier areas elsewhere. A few of the areas I've fished (downriver from 68) would be a death wish trying to navigate a 14' boat through some of the braids and bends and logjam.


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

I’d go to the nearby river that is named after a fish.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

SkunkCity said:


> I’d go to the nearby river that is named after a fish.


Yeah, that's actually our a.m. plans. The Pigeon is p.m. 
I cut my teeth with steelhead on the river that's named after a fish.


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Swampbuckster said:


> Yeah, that's actually our a.m. plans. The Pigeon is p.m.
> I cut my teeth with steelhead on the river that's named after a fish.


Good luck. I did pretty well there in November and December, but struggled in January and February. I absolutely love both rivers.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> So one couldn't legally float a boat in the river through the privately owned ranch? Most every river has private property along its banks.



Sorry for the late reply. I was merely pointing out that there are sections that are privately owned and not part of the publicly owned Pigeon River State forest land for planning purposes only. 

Hope you had a nice trip.

I recently purchased a kayak and would like to fish a few areas that I have yet to wade myself.


----------

